# Quick Cocoon Victim



## Chinook203 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thats a great quick one too! I made something very similar to that for our last year's haunted house. Needed something in a corner, took some leftover bones from a blucky and wrapped in spider webbing and hung him up from a tree.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

That Garden Fleece did a great job. I've never heard of that stuff before. I need to make 3 spider web victims and will probably just use a large pair of opaque white panty hose (that's my current plan) and then wrap it with some cheap bagged webbing.

I need to look into this Garden Fleece stuff!

Looks great! Thanks for posting


----------



## tj3775 (Sep 1, 2007)

I did that last year but used good ol plastic wrap (like Saran Wrap). WOrked out great


----------



## Erlang (Sep 12, 2008)

Garden Fleece aka Horticultural fleece
aka envirofleece or bio fleece (trade names)



Not me btw.


----------



## Lurkerz (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow I like that one nice job


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

That is great! I love that idea...........project for the winter!!!


----------



## ChiliPete (Aug 21, 2007)

Looks great. I have no idea where to get garden fleece from though. Any ideas?


----------



## Erlang (Sep 12, 2008)

ChiliPete said:


> Looks great. I have no idea where to get garden fleece from though. Any ideas?


Hi I did some digging.

In the USA it seems to be called frost protection cloth.

DuPont and DeWitt make it although I am sure any garden store (in an area subject to frosts) should have similar,

It is actually "Spun bonded 100% polyester" I used the lightweight version.

One retail name is GroGuard. (GG-17 or GG20 is lightweight version)

You need to find a retail outlet as you don't need acres of the stuff that the commercial growers use.


----------



## GntlmnJac (Jul 16, 2008)

I tried using just the cob webs and I was disappointed by the results. I like the idea of the fleece but I think cheese cloth would work just as well. I will let you all know how it turns out. Too busy building the other props to do it right now.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

In the US, it also goes by the name Remay, and is generically referred to as floating row covers. GREAT stuff, first introduced to it by my horticulturist wife. We've used it to protect seedlings against frost AND to make ghosts...perfect for both applications.

We get ours from Griffin's Greenhouse and Nursery Supply -- their southernmost outlet is in Richmond, VA. It is not inexpensive, though, so some of you might want to consider a group buy. Lasts a good long time, though...unlike cheesecloth, this stuff is designed for the weather.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Let me check my spelling...it's actually REEmay. And was able to find some at a real good price, here:

Garden Blanket, 50 ft SUPPLY : Southern Exposure Seed Exchange

Yes I live near these folks, no I'm not associated with them, no I don't get any kickbacks, no I rarely even shop with them, heck I don't even know any of the folks who are there and in all likelihood you can find the stuff someplace else real easy


----------



## JOttum (Dec 29, 2003)

Since my girls want to do a big spider web this year and we need a victim I think this is a perfect idea. I already have a Blucky or two sitting around waiting for use too! Awesome Idea!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I wonder if the torn up cloth would look good. That's like the new thing this year. I think they sell that at Dollar Tree even though I'm not positive. Thanks for sharing this!!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I just saw this thread. That's an awesome spider victim!


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

*spider victim*

We made 2 of these spider victims using just the bones and cotton webbing and they turned out great.


----------



## Bohica (Oct 18, 2008)

Looks Great!


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Great idea. And from a UK member. Don't see that too often haha.

I picked up a bag of those bones myself weeks ago and haven't used them. It's either this or my original plan to shovel some dirt in front of a tombstone and have them sticking out of that.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

tj3775 said:


> I did that last year but used good ol plastic wrap (like Saran Wrap). WOrked out great


Do you have pictures of how that turned out?


----------



## Jswift (Jun 15, 2008)

That's super cool. I like how its totally budget built but looks great. Thanks for sharing. I'm going to try some like that. Great Ideal.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

This looks great! I want to make one for this year (2008) but I can't seem to find the garden fleece on anyone's website (Walmart, Canadian Tire, etc.) The oversized bones are great. Where can I find this stuff in Canada?


----------



## skarson (Oct 23, 2008)

I picked some up today at Lowes, not sure if they are up in Canada or not. It is made by DuPont, and it is called a plant protection frost blanket.

Update: I just finished mine, and the DuPont Product is not quite as sheer as what is used in this demo, it still came out good, but it would be better if it was a bit more transparent. I will post pictures later.


----------



## csselement (Oct 20, 2008)

That is creepy to the max...
Nice work!


----------



## Erlang (Sep 12, 2008)

We have started decorating inside for our party and I put up the quick cocoon tonight

we haven't dressed everything yet (more webs etc) just putting the principle items and laying out lighting etc. But we are pleased with how irt looks.


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

Quick, easy and simple, simple, simple... I like alot!


----------

